# Truck drawers system



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

I just recieved a new drawer system for my Yukon XL. I went with the Kalispel Tactical Storage System. Man is this thing well built. I expect it will last much longer than the current car. I just hope they don't change the dimensions on suburbans in the future.

http://www.tacticalstoragesystems.com/

DH


----------

